# Growling Puppy



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Our pup, Cody, has been a great puppy so far. But this week he has started a new thing -growling. At first it happened when my daughter picked him up. I thought it was a playful growl, as he growls when he plays with our other dog (all the while his tail is wagging). But he has done it a few more times - again, only with our daughter when she picks him up or tries to hug him. She's really gentle with him too. And it's definitely a warning growl to her. Is this normal for a puppy? And any advice on what to do or how to get it to stop? 

And of course, another picture because I'm obsessed with this dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you seen the post 'for anyone with kids'..and watched the video? it may give a little insight, I would suggest your daughter doesn't pick him up at all, its a little sad if she can't give him a little hug but not all dogs like that either, maybe just get her to gently stroke him instead. He may enjoy a hug as he gets older and does not feel threatened at all. My dog didn't really want to be hugged as a pup but likes the contact now, although a full on hug is probably still something to just be tolerated. Maybe have your daughter can be involved with feeding him, asking him to sit before she puts the bowl down for him, (I may have missed a post saying your daughters age so I'm just presuming she is old enough to do this), he will see her as something better than just that annoying thing that tries to grab him then.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is the 5 second rule too which is also useful to think about

http://woofsandiego.com/five-second-rule-for-petting-dogs/

Kids especially like to cuddle and pick up dogs - but the dogs themselves often don't like it and growling is one of the ways they can tell us they are unhappy so should never be ignored and dogs growling should never be told off for it. If you tell a dog off for growling it may stop the growl but won't stop the underlying unhappyness and actually makes a bite more of a possibility as the dog will not growl to warn any more.


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the references - i'll check those out. She is eight - that's a good idea to get her involved with the feeding. 

I'm pretty bummed out about the growling. I know that he will still be a great family dog for us, but I had these dreams of training him to be a therapy dog and those are probably not good temperament signs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Joanna585 said:


> Thanks for the references - i'll check those out. She is eight - that's a good idea to get her involved with the feeding.
> 
> I'm pretty bummed out about the growling. I know that he will still be a great family dog for us, but I had these dreams of training him to be a therapy dog and those are probably not good temperament signs.


Honestly - the growling is not a problem at all - it just means he is uncomfortable in the situations he is in, take a step right back - and more importantly get your daughter to back off with handling him and you can have a great dog. He may make a therapy dog - he may not but this is no indicator of that at all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dogs have a whole range of noises that they make and a really sophisticated and well developed body language.
I really recommend the links already posted. Your daughter is much the same age as my daughter Liz was when we got Kiki and I was constantly telling her not to pick the pup up and always, always call the pup to her rather than try and chase and catch her. I got Liz a little treat bag and she always had little bits of kibble on her and quickly taught Kiki all sorts of tricks. Kiki would choose to follow Liz and sit with her and even sneak up to her room - they have had their moments, and there has been the occasional (probably well deserved growl) but they are the best of friends.
My two poos are both quite vocal - they make a range of noises from contented mumbles and moans, excited play growls and yaps and surprisingly deep warning barks. They are afterall dogs


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie didn't like to be picked up or cuddled much when she was young. She has turned into the most cuddly dog ever who loves to sit on my lap and be as close to me as she can.


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

He is getting SO much better! I have let the kids give him his treats and his food bowl. And they only give it to him if he sits for them. The vet advised us to only feed him, play with him, give him treats if he does the 'sit' command first. So that he knows we are in charge. Now he only growls when he is playing, and it's usually at our other dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great to hear, it usually is easy to change any undesirable behaviours in pups pretty quickly - its always learning what we need to do to change things - it shows though how easy it is to go down a wrong path and then blame the dog, like the family who had 2nd hand's Molly.... Most of our dogs turn out pretty well despite us though!


----------

